

Ask HN: What you think of the domain name I choose? - felipebueno

[rabiscaria.org]<p>I'm launching a SaaS oriented for writers. What you think of the domain name I choose for it?<p>I'm asking it here on HN because, in Brazil, it makes total sense and is a pretty cool name but, as my target market is the world, I'm not sure how it will do.<p>So, what are your thoughts? Would you use a service wich the name you don't understand. Should I really use [.org]? Any constructive advise?
======
studiosam
It doesnt feel right, get a different name that ends in .com if not .co that
people can work out how to say

------
mooism2
I don't think it means anything in English. But maybe writers (your target
market) find names with non-obvious or hidden meanings appealing? Ask them,
not us.

~~~
felipebueno
Wow, that was rude =p... I'm pretty sure there are lots of writers (technical,
fiction, etc) here on HN. I already bought some books of writers I've met
here. But thanks anyway.

~~~
mooism2
Sorry, I don't mean to be rude. But I think you will get more useful feedback
if you ask your question in a forum that is primarily for writers, rather than
in a forum that is primarily for IT/business people. (Unless your site is
aimed at IT/business writers?)

------
rajeevk
.org is for organizations. Try to get .com rabiscaria seems ok to me, I can
not make any relation between the word "rabiscaria" and what u planning to do.

~~~
felipebueno
Thanks! Rabiscaria is a derivative of the verb "rabiscar" wich is something
like "to scribble" in english.

